# Taming Leopard Gecko's?



## ShibbyMan666 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey all, a bit of a silly question but I would love to know experienced keepers tips on taming them.

I have found it incredibly easy getting my beardie tame however to my suprise my Gecko's are proving quite the challenge! I've had them about a month now as babies and after daily attempts to handle them they still flee whenever that evil hand of doom approaches! I don't want to try too hard as I really don't want to stress them. 

But my relatively handleable one Augustus bit me arrghh how rude! I was able to get him on hand right after, I guess he felt guilty but Ceasar is practically unapproachable. 

As someone who likes to give them great habitats their viv is full of branches, rocks and foliage which is also proving difficult to catch them as there's so many places to hide curses! So my point now is what did you Gecko owners do to gain the trust of yours?

Any advice would be great as these are my first ever Gecko's of any kind!


----------



## gizzard (May 5, 2008)

they probably just dont want to leave their lovely homes lol!
no, i dont know why they do that... i have two babies and an immature male that are unhandleable but as they get older they are much more handlable.
try feeding them every time you go to handle them, so they associate it with food... works with WDs!


----------



## ShibbyMan666 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks mate, I'll keep trying and with food haha but as they get older I'll get more persistent with them! And there was me today looking at getting a lovely bigger viv for the pair, pah gratitude!


----------



## jack14 (Oct 4, 2008)

try to bribe him/her with a treat and when its eating it pick it up and once you get them they are ok


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

Well, last month i got a really skitty baby blizzard, 1 month on and hes getting tame.

You will have to have a simple design in you viv if you want to catch them lol. But handle them three times a day for about 5 mins each. try the odd waxworm to get them out, then try and feed out of your hand.

My 2 that ive had for about 4 months are really tame, i can put them on their backs and they would stay there! I can also stroke them, still working on my blizzard.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

jack14 said:


> try to bribe him/her with a treat and when its eating it pick it up and once you get them they are ok


that wouldnt be advisable for a scared untamed ''wild'' gecko.

time pateince is what is needed..
it can take weeks, months years.. who knows, its up to the gecko, not you.
you need to gain their trust by showing that you, ''the big hand'' isnt scary. so place your hand in the tanks for a few mins, aftre time it will gain your trust, maybe go up to you maybe even lick you, in the end, after time and effort,.. they may wonder on to your hand and so on..
simply grabbing a terrified gecko, wont help. infact it will most likly make it worse. some geckos though, like humans wont ever like to be sociable.. they are all so different.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

gecko101 said:


> My 2 that ive had for about 4 months are really tame, i can put them on their backs and they would stay there! I can also stroke them, still working on my blizzard.



do you know what they stay there, i have commented on your picture before..?
tey are so scared, and when they turn upside down their breathing nearly stops.. 

awful awful thing to do.


not advised people.


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

i hardly ever do it!!! i know its not adviseable. They arn't scared and their breathing stays the same. They just stay there and when they want to move they can. I found that they do this when im checking their sex.

but i understand why you say this, as i said i dont do it anymore as i know its not exactly good for them: victory:


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

gecko101 said:


> Well, last month i got a really skitty baby blizzard, 1 month on and hes getting tame.
> 
> You will have to have a simple design in you viv if you want to catch them lol. But handle them three times a day for about 5 mins each. try the odd waxworm to get them out, then try and feed out of your hand.
> 
> My 2 that ive had for about 4 months are really tame, i can put them on their backs and they would stay there! I can also stroke them, still working on my blizzard.


you must never put them on their backs it very cruel and the gecko is unable to breathe properly shame on you .

poster just be paitent as freaky says allow them to get used to your hand a few mins each evening they will eventually walk onto your hand.when very young they are more skittish than when older.
do you approach your viv from the top or has it sliding doors?


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

omg!!! i never do it, i found one of them did it once when i was checking their sex!! try reading other posts above before you judge people


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

gecko101 said:


> i hardly ever do it!!! i know its not adviseable. They arn't scared and their breathing stays the same. They just stay there and when they want to move they can.



just dont say stuff liek that on an open forum, peope might think its ok to do so.
their breathing practically stops, thats why they do it.
i woudlnt advise you do it again, serioulsy.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

i used to just put my hand next to the hide they were in while watching tv. they didnt do anything for ages, but after a few weeks they started coming out and exploring my hand and climbing on it... i did that for about a week and then i let one get onto my hand and then i moved my hand and she just stayed there and i played with her a bit lol


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

gecko101 said:


> omg!!! i never do it, i found one of them did it once when i was checking their sex!! try reading other posts above before you judge people


if i read every post everyone posted before answering on any post i care to i would never be offline.
ok you dont do it often but by putting 
quote 
My 2 that ive had for about 4 months are really tame, i can put them on their backs and they would stay there! I can also stroke them, still working on my blizzard.

makes a newbie think it ok to do so dont jump on me for telling you its wrong


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> just dont say stuff liek that on an open forum, peope might think its ok to do so.
> their breathing practically stops, thats why they do it.
> i woudlnt advise you do it again, serioulsy.


 
I knowwwwwwwwwww, i never ever ever do it anymore, last time i did it was about 2 months ago!, and i will never ever ever do it again, please dont think i am cruel to my leos when i am not. Thanks for you concern anyway.

and i wont mention it again lol


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Just a quick tip - always try to slide your hand toward them at eye level (when possible), until they`re 100% comfortable being handled - they fear nothing more than something approaching them from above, and instinctively make a run for it assuming you`re a predator, bird of prey etc...........
As said though, it really is all to do with the individual leo I`m afraid. I`ve a 2 year old girl who gets handled every day yet STILL trys to jump from my hand every single day (she`s seriously irritating!!!), but I`ve had hatchling`s come in and they`ve been the most docile, trusting little things imaginable.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

gecko101 said:


> I knowwwwwwwwwww, i never ever ever do it anymore, last time i did it was about 2 months ago!, and i will never ever ever do it again, please dont think i am cruel to my leos when i am not. Thanks for you concern anyway.
> 
> and i wont mention it again lol



dont.
if u do ill say it again, said it twice now to you... wont be so nice next time. 
lol


----------



## ragged (Jan 6, 2009)

hiya we have two leo's sasha and simone there about 6 months old there abit hard to catch but once there out there fine mine like there chins strocked n just tend to walk all around my back n seem to lick hands alot lol. just patience with them.


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

dont you worry im not mentioning that again. lol


----------



## ShibbyMan666 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses, I'll definately give the slow approach a try! I just hope tonight goes well haha I have to catch them for a viv clean out! Gotta give it a good clean, this will be fun!

Thanks again all, loving this very helpful community!


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

ShibbyMan666 said:


> Thanks for all the responses, I'll definately give the slow approach a try! I just hope tonight goes well haha I have to catch them for a viv clean out! Gotta give it a good clean, this will be fun!


if they're that skittish then it may be worth using a tupperware container to trap them in as opposed to trying to chase/catch them around the viv with your hands


----------



## ShibbyMan666 (Feb 23, 2009)

Great idea! I would rather they are caught by hand but if that proves to be too stressful for them I'll try that one! I wish my brain worked in the evenings


----------



## hawktrainer (Dec 2, 2010)

ShibbyMan666 said:


> Hey all, a bit of a silly question but I would love to know experienced keepers tips on taming them.
> 
> I have found it incredibly easy getting my beardie tame however to my suprise my Gecko's are proving quite the challenge! I've had them about a month now as babies and after daily attempts to handle them they still flee whenever that evil hand of doom approaches! I don't want to try too hard as I really don't want to stress them.
> 
> ...


i was wondering the same thing as m8 8month femail is eval drown blood a cuple times now


----------

